# Наше творчество > Проза >  Контр - культура?

## oskar_65

*Забить Болт.*

как принято у писателей - все события и персонажи вымышлены, любые совпадения случайны и автор не несёт за них никакой ответственности.



       Считается, что всё замутил Лысый. За давностью лет и под тяжестью несметного числа сапог, прошедшихся по истории, согласимся с данным тезисом.
       Всё замутил Лысый, хотя никто бы не поверил, что сей златокудрый умный мальчик способен на такое. Но однажды Царь-Батюшка  приказал
повесить братана Лысого за то, что тот хотел взорвать Царя-Батюшку бомбой, и Лысому с тех пор больше всего на свете хотелось отомстить Царю-Батюшке, пусть даже не именно этому, а, к примеру сыну или брату Царя-Батюшки. Отомстить и забить. Забить болт на остальных царей-батюшек на свете и замутить так, чтоб все стали равны – цари и кухарки, ягнята и волки, голуби и ястребы.
       Лысый мог говорить часами. Он владел 18 диалектами фени, мог развести любого на Бруклинский мост или Слабо, однако предпочитал пьяных матросов и гнилых интеллигентов. Одни были слишком прямы, чтобы сомневаться, другие – слишком умны, чтоб не почувствовать выгоду.
      И они помогли Лысому замутить так круто, что Царь-Батюшка оказался закопанным в земле аж на 70 лет, да со всем семейством, да со всеми графьями и маркизами, кто не успел убежать к другим царям-батюшкам, которые сразу объявили, что Лысый – это сам дьявол. Но Лысый не унывал, он хотел сделать равными даже дьявола с богом, но не успел.
      Лысого подставил Усатый.


      Усатый не любил умников, особенно когда они смеялись, особенно когда над ним. Эти болтуны считали Усатого гопником и вонючкой, а он молчал и мотал на ус. Но когда главный умник откинул штиблеты, Усатый вдруг оказался тем самым типом, к которому и перешла казна Лысого.
       И Усатый посадил их всех в лужу. Посадил на цепь и забил болт. И мужики пошли туда, куда повёл их Усатый, и горе было тому, кто вставал у него на пути. Он одолел даже бесноватого Адика со всей Эвро-опой под жопой, а понадобилась Бомба, Усатому и Бомбу подогнали.
       Народ любил Усатого больше всех умников и самоучек вместе взятых, и горько плакал, когда Усатого не стало.


       Там тоже не всё было чисто. Пузатый, отвечавший за общак, тут же открестился от Усатого, мол, и не братан он мне был вовсе, начал строить колхоз с межконтинентальными ракетами, чтобы знали – хрен догонишь, а догонишь, хрен возьмёшь!
       Пузатый так любил ракеты, что шмалял ими даже в космос, даже с людьми на борту. В натуре – хрен догонишь!
       Но Пузатый не умел красиво отдыхать, любил, но не умел, и его тоже подставили, сказали, отдохни, братан, мы тут сами разберёмся. И слили Пузатого по-тихому, даже сажать не стали, припомнив, сколько пацанов тот амнистировал.

       В итоге смотрящим поставили Вожатого, и Вожатый в этом деле преуспел. Вожатый умел красиво отдыхать и уважал тех, кто мог себе это позволить, а желающих становилось с каждым днём всё больше. Вожатый не любил скандалов, и хотя ракет у него теперь было столько, что хватило бы на всех и с избытком, решал дела полюбовно, и сделал всё, чтобы не спровоцировать безумного дядюшку Сэми, у которого ракет было ещё больше.
       А потом Вожатому пришлось разрешить своим Ястребам ввести войска в соседний Душманистан. Вожатый был уже стар, в его жизни было много женщин и вина, он был миролюбив, любил ордена и красивые автомобили, но позволил себя уговорить, возглавив список «Ошибавшихся в слабости слабого соседа».
       И когда всё стало плохо, Вожатому осталось одно – забить болт. Он и так сделал больше, чем мог, а его всё ещё заставляли читать манифесты.
      Так он и умер, подсаженный на стакан и колёса, с чистой совестью, тихо во сне.



       Несмотря ни на что, дело, которое замутил Лысый продолжало жить и процветать, принося дивиденды, пока не нарисовался Горбатый.
       Со времён Лысого люди не видели больше человека, так складно владеющего метлой. Горбатый мог запросто перевернуть понятия с ног на голову и обосновать необосновимое. Особенно он был красноречив, когда припекало, что непреложно говорило о его трусости и корыстном крестовом интересе. Неспроста Горбатый корешился с дядей Коллей, свояком безумного дядюшки Сэми, резал на металлолом ракеты, оставшиеся от Пузатого и Вожатого, и даже запретил торговать водкой.
       Этого хватило, чтоб народ встал на уши, брат пошёл на брата, и все забили болт. И на Лысого и друг на друга. И на карте мира исчезло и появилось много новых государств, а у памятника А.С. Пушкину стали собираться пидарасы.
       Дядя Колля был безмерно счастлив, глядя на всё это, ещё и оттого, что прекрасно сознавал, как дёшево всё ему встало, и подставлял Горбатого снова и снова. Горбатый видел, что кто-то его всё время подставляет, и сам решил подставить кого-нибудь пока не поздно.
       Но было уже поздно.


       На Горбатом дело Лысого загнулось окончательно, престиж упал, а бывшие хлебники и подельники провозгласили себя хозяевами и смотрящими, самого Лысого прозвали сифилитиком и шпиёном, и стали шнырями у дядюшки Сэми.
       Но Лысый по-прежнему забил болт. Он лежит себе спокойно на лобном месте, с него сдувают пыль, иногда даже протирают спиртом, чтобы не было пролежней, и никто не знает, какие замыслы кипят в его голове, лишённой мозга, но, как принято считать, гениальной.

----------


## PAN

*oskar_65*, 
... :br: 

Жги ещё... Унд, по прежнему, нихт лирика... :Grin:

----------


## oskar_65

*ФРИ   МУШКЕТЁРА.
*

Псевдодокументальная история о похождениях некого юного искателя приключений, поведанная нам великими сказителями эпохи достославного монарха Хлюдвика 313-го Справедливого и его преемника Хлюдвика 314-го Короля Солнышко. Имена же сих летописцев широко известны, ибо это Абу Али Джума и Али ибн Джума, отец и сын, о чём наверняка уже догадался проницательный читатель.


      В далёкой заморской стране Хранции, на самом её юге находится административный округ Газгонь, известный в основном своими горячими, а зачастую и просто безбашенными жителями. Много славных фамилий в хранцусской истории родом из Газгони, и не последняя из них Дарманьян.
Рассказ наш о младшем отпрыске того Дарманьяна, что не снискал себе ни славы, ни богатства во времена Хенрика ХХХIV-го Великого, и звали его, как прочих Дарманьянов – просто Дарманьян, без прозвища, без имени личного, так сказать.
     В один прекрасный день решил наш юноша, что хватит с него деревенской шняги, и, захватив отцову шпагу и матушкин бальзам от давления, оседлал своего верноподданного мерина и рванул в стольный град Париш себя показать и на людей посмотреть.
    Погода была прекрасная, дорога была ужасная. Где-то под Менгском попал юный Дарманьян в переделку, засмотревшись на сексапильную незнакомку, которую попутчики и охрана величали не иначе, как Мибледи, в результате чего был нещадно избит и унижен, отцова шпага сломана, к тому же какая-то крыса прошлась по карманам пока Дарманьян лежал в отключке. Благо, мерина за явной ветхостью не увели, и Дарманьян, отчаянно чертыхаясь, отправился в китайский квартал, где недорого реставрировали шпаги, в надежде на скорую встречу с обидчиками и этой самой сучкой Мибледи, изящные формы которой так распаляли воображение молодого газгоньеро.
     По прибытии в Париш синяки почти сошли на загорелом челе Дарманьяна, и ему удалось, пустив в ход заначку, снять комнатку над лавкой некого Пуантосье – парфюмера и тайного осведомителя охранки. Конечно же, Дарманьян ещё не сознавал, куда попал, знаменитое газгонское честолюбие вело его к единственной, с пелёнок взлелеянной мечте - стать самым крутым мушкетёром Хранции или, на крайняк, маршалом. В его представлении мушкетёры были элитой всех армий мира, рыцарями без страха и упрёка, и каково же было удивление Дарманьяна, когда, явившись наутро в штаб-квартиру, он увидел слоняющихся по территории полупьяных, развязных мужиков в голубых плащах с вышитыми гламурными крестиками и в шляпах с перьями павлина.
     Ну дела, подумал Дарманьян и тут же набил стрелку на предмет «шпага – брюхо – тет-а-тет» сразу троим наглецам, что не поздоровались с ним первыми, и лишь затем прошёл в кабинет шефа, господина капитана де ТрюфЕля.
    Де Трюфель мало походил на урождённого газгонца, хотя таковым и являлся, из него давно выветрилась присущая им бесшабашность, сошёл южный загар, а назойливость нищих земляков, кроме косых взглядов вельмож, доставляла ещё и вполне ощутимые этические и финансовые проблемы. И когда явившийся перед очами господина капитана очередной зёма-недоросль заявил, что готов стать мушкетёром, де Трюфель без обидняков отрезал: 
     - Пока только конюхом, юноша, миль пардон, но вакансия лишь одна, и то, не здесь, а у моего племянника на ферме, где разводят наших славных мушкетёрских лошадок. Зарплата невысокая, но кто ж в Парише живёт на зарплату, вы меня понимаете, э-э?..
      - Дарманьян, - напомнил юноша, весьма довольный собой и обстоятельствами. Хлопнули по рукам и Дарманьян отправился на стрелку преподать урок учтивости неким столичным пижонам, хотя те и были облачены в мушкетёрские плащи.
     Встретились дуэлянты, вроде как случайно, у женского монастыря и, соблюдая правила хорошего тона, сняли шляпы и назвали свои имена и кликухи. Теперь Дарманьян узнал, что сразиться ему придётся с Адозом, Бордозом и Айрамысом, полные имена которых были слишком вычурны, чтоб пытаться их запомнить с первого раза.
    Ведал бы наш герой хоть о толике кровавой репутации означенных господ, возможно, был бы не так нахрапист, к тому же газгонская кровь уже вовсю шибала в голову, и Дарманьян, не долго думая, обнажил шпагу, и принялся ею энергично, но довольно бестолково размахивать, якобы разминая члены.
    Адоз, стоявший ближе всех к нему, собрался было уже проткнуть выскочке ногу, чтоб не дёргался и свалить обратно в кабак, где проводил практически всё свободное время между тусовками у де Трюфеля и подобными нынешнему мероприятиями.
    Айрамыс тоже спешил, поглядывая периодически на заветное окошко монастыря, и тоже был склонен поскорее подрезать баклану крылышки и не торчать здесь на виду. Лишь Бордоз получал удовольствие  предвкушения расправы, и по наработанной схеме сомкнул треугольник вокруг Дарманьяна, как вдруг из кустов выскочило десятка полтора джентльменов в красных, в синюю крапинку мундирах.
    - Стоять, бояться!!!  - выкрикнул один из них, седой и, судя по перстням на руках, авторитетный, сцуко. 
    - Вы кто ещё нах такие?! - воскликнул Дарманьян, - валите пока целы, уроды, бля… и добавил десятка полтора отборных газгонских эпитетов, поток которых оборвал Адоз, задумчиво промолвивший:
    - То гвардейцы Гарданала, мой мальчик… да до хрена их сегодня как…
    Адоз начал уставать от такой жизни, полной различного рода излишеств, слишком много народу отправил он в места, откуда не возвращаются, слишком много выпил вина и заклеймил женщин, и готов был отказаться от всего, за исключением лёгкого анжуйского, да только делать ничего больше не умел, а жить как-то надо, и овёс дорожает, и всё такое…  Если что-то и вызывало у Адоза резкий негатив в чувствах, то именно эти вот типы в уродливых мундирах, с уродливыми душами блюстителей порядка.
    - Думаю, выражу общее мнение, - продолжил Адоз, обернувшись к друзьям мушкетёрам, - мочи козлов!
    - О чём базар, - поддержал Бордоз, - совсем нюх потеряли!
Айрамыс  согласно кивнул, метнув украдкой взгляд на монастырские окна, откуда на них пялились сотни полторы монашек всех возрастов и фасонов.
    - Ладно уж, хиляйте отсюда, юноша, - сказал он Дарманьяну, - потом как-нить разберёмся..
 Но юного газгонца уже переклинило в иную сторону и с воплем «Мочи козлов!!!» он кинулся на Седого, всадил тому нежданчик шпагу в брюхо дециметра на полтора, и для наглядности пнул несколько раз сапожком по почкам. Закончив с Седым, Дарманьян оглянулся, желая продолжения банкета, но вокруг на ногах оставались только три голубых плаща, красные же мундиры, исколотые и расписанные клинками, пластались и корчились на ровно подстриженном монастырском газоне.
    - Хера се, вы даёте! – учтиво обратился Дарманьян к мушкетёрам, - Респект и уважуха!
    - А пацанчик-то ничо, с понятием… под кем ходишь?
Дарманьян, хотя и не понял вопроса Адоза, в сердцах воскликнул:
    - Мужики! Да я в душе реально мушкетёр, осталось лишь костюмчиком разжиться!
    - Ну, костюмчиками у нас строго де Трюфель банкует, у китайцев левое всё и в обществе не канает, - заявил Бордоз. Если не гонишь, возьмём тебя в кореша с испытательным сроком.
     Бордоз когда-то сам попал в мушкетёры с испытательным сроком, так как де Трюфель сильно сомневался, что сможет прокормить своих подчинённых, если кто-то ещё будет есть, как Бордоз, за десятерых, и выпивать по два бочонка бургундского в день. Однако габариты и мощь почти двух с половиной метрового великана, вкупе с умением не задавать лишних вопросов перевесили, и господин капитан выписал таки Бордозу форменный плащ и шляпу, пошитые на заказ у тех же китайцев, о чём Бордозу знать не полагалось ни под каким предлогом во избежание преждевременного апокалипсиса. Первое время новоиспечённый мушкетёр требовал величать себя как положено – дю Баллон де Галлон, по названиям хуторов, с которых имел долю, пока Адоз не разъяснил, что если пришьют статью, могут и конфисковать всё подчистую. И Бордоз милостиво разрешил окружающим именовать себя именно так.
     - Ну что, мужчины, надо бы это дело спрыснуть… и учтите, Дарманьян, у нас принято так – один за всех, или все за одного…  в смысле башляет…  Сегодня по ходу ваш день, а мы, естественно, готовы разделить радость товарища, - и Адоз направился прочь от женского монастыря, от растерзанных джентльменов в уродливых мундирах, в добрый старый кабачок « 13 стульев», и друзья пошли за ним, и опять толком не понявший смысла сказанного Дарманьян замыкал шествие, пересчитывая в кармане оставшиеся медяки, которых хватило бы в лучшем случае по пиву на брата.
« Что-нить придумаем, не беда!» - подумал наш герой, с младых лет привыкший полагаться на баснословную газгонскую удачу и на газгонский же неистребимый «Авось».


продолжение, возможно, следует...

----------


## PAN

> продолжение следует...


 :Ok: ...

Однажды обнаружил, что уже давно не нужно читать классиков... В природе существуют "краткие описания"...))) "Война и мир" в 15 страниц... "Идиот" в 7 с половиной...)))
Тексты прессованные, информативные и нудные до икоты...

Я даже понимаю, для чего они предназначены... и поэтому не призываю анафему на головы тех, кто их пишет...


А здесь - совсем другое дело...

Для того, чтобы прочитать твои строки - классику нужно знать... и желательно знать хорошо...
А еще нужно иметь за плечами понимание жизни и, опять же  - ОЧЕНЬ желательно - опыт проживания в постсоветском пространстве в лихие девяностые...)))

Оскар, ждем продолжения... :br:

----------


## oskar_65

> А здесь - совсем другое дело...


 :br: 

Иногда мне самому становится жутко от такого беспардонного стёба над классиками, ведь как и многие дети нашего поколения, я не раз перечитал данную эпопею, и любил её героев. Кого люблю, того и мучаю - может не совсем верно по отношению к сему, однако, кажется, что-то в этой мутной воде всё же водится, и если хоть кто-то улыбнётся, мне будет приятно. А если мне будет приятно...  :Grin:  :Grin: 
В общем продолжение следует...

----------


## PAN

> продолжение следует...


Спасибо, брат...

----------


## oskar_65

*PAN*, 
Тебе спасибо, брат!

----------


## oskar_65

Кабачок «13 стульев» выглядел как обычная харчевня, что снаружи, что изнутри, однако кухня и винный погреб оказались очень хороши. Поначалу Дарманьяну удавалось за трапезой не отставать даже от Бордоза, но затем наевшийся до отвала и изрядно подвыпивший юноша уснул прямо за столом под громкие возгласы и смех публики…
     Очнулся Дарманьян, привязанным к креслу в незнакомой полутёмной комнате. Перед ним на столе лежала шахматная доска с расставленными фигурами, стояли вазы со сладостями и бокалы с напитками.
     Напротив сидел какой-то хмырь, весь от тюбетейки до галош одетый в красное, обладатель козлиной бородки и нехорошего взгляда. Взгляд его был настолько нехорош, что Дарманьян сначала вспотел, потом замёрз, но и здесь газгонская кровь не подвела, и наш герой нашёл в себе силы спросить:
    - Ты кто ещё такой, мать твою, месье?
    - Я Гарданал, - просто ответил красный человек, - а Вам, юноша, советую для начала перестать матюкаться, Вы не на ферме находитесь среди конюхов...
     - Не вопрос. Ты мне руки развяжи, так я тебе и на скрипке сыграю!
    - Смешно…
Значит так, сынок, слушай внимательно, ибо я предлагаю только раз. Будешь на меня работать. Будешь стучать на мушкетёров де Трюфеля – озолочу, откажешься – разрежу на мелкие кусочки и скормлю скорпионам! Я понятно излагаю?
   Снаружи между тем нарастал какой-то шум, в котором всё явственнее прослушивались густые басы Бордоза, и Дарманьян не преминул воспользоваться шансом на контратаку.
   - Вот тебе встречное предложение, Гарданал: ты меня развязываешь, отстёгиваешь 100 пиздолей за моральный ущерб и четыре вот этих шоколадки, тогда я замолвлю словечко за тебя перед моими корешами.
     - Да я тя!!!...
В этот момент входная дверь, а вместе с ней и два тела в красных, в синюю крапинку мундирах, влетела вовнутрь, больно долбанув Гарданала между лопаток. Под тяжёлыми взглядами вошедшей следом троицы в характерных голубых плащах, Гарданал проворно отвязал юношу от кресла, отсчитал 100 пиздолей и четыре уникальных швейцарских шоколадки.
  « Вот ведь гад, самые дорогие выбрал», - мелочно возмущался при этом Гарданал.

    - Пришить бы сукина сына, да нельзя, в законе гад! Тут без санкции де Трюфеля лучше не дёргаться, разжалует ещё в конюхи или кочегары, - ворчал Адоз, когда  компания покидала развороченный особняк,  переступая через наваленные тела в уродливых мундирах.
   - Как я сюда попал? Ни хера не помню, - поделился мыслями Дарманьян.
   - Понимаешь, мы вышли отлить, а гвардейцы как раз вошли, вот тебя спящего и зацепили, а мы и не заметили.
    - Спасибо божьим невестам, подсказали, где тебя искать, - добавил Айрамыс.
    - Зато неплохо размялись, - жмурился от удовольствия Бордоз, смакуя диковинную сладость, - теперь и закусить бы не помешало, а Дарманьян?
    - Говно-вопрос, - горделиво ответил Дарманьян, - один за всех, в смысле башляю.
    - Без меня, парни! – прокричал Айрамыс, запрыгнул в проезжающую мимо тонированную карету и был таков..
    - У-у, кобелина… - разом выдохнули мушкетёры, один с восхищением, другой с лёгкой завистью. Дарманьян ничего не заметил, пребывая в состоянии, каковое классик метко назвал «головокружение от башлей».
      Отсутствие Айрамыса не помешало друзьям хорошенько оттянуться и на своих ногах разойтись по домам.

   Наутро Дарманьян, спустившийся умыться и позавтракать хозяйской яичницей, с удивлением обнаружил связанную по рукам и ногам красивую женщину, и двух невзрачных типов, беззастенчиво щупавших её, задрав подол и расстегнув все пуговицы на платье.
    - Чо деется-то на белом свете с утра! – восхитился газгонец, - эй, фраера, помощь не нужна?
Женщина, уловив взгляд Дарманьяна, прошептала:
   - Помогите..
 Чего-либо разумного под взглядом этих зелёных глаз Дарманьян совершить не мог, он кинулся на типов с кулаками, и так им наврезал, что типы еле унесли ноги.
    - Как ты милая? Как ты, хорошая? – участливо шептал юноша, медленно развязывая красотку, вдыхая её аромат, и крыша съезжала всё больше, - как зовут тебя, ангелочек?
    - Гонстанция. Давай уже, развязывай наконец!
    - Гон.. станция.. – прошептал заворожённый Дарманьян..
В жизни своей юноша не слышал ничего прекрасней, а видел и того меньше, но именно в этот самый миг Дарманьян понял, что влюбился, окончательно и бесповоротно, что хочет обладать этой женщиной навсегда, и готов ради неё вызвать на дуэль любого противника и в любом количестве…
   - Спасибо, юноша, мне пора сматываться, - сказала Гонстанция, оправившись и причесавшись, и направляясь к выходу.
   - А прощальный поцелуйчик?
    - Слушай, парень, я всё-таки жена засранца Пуантосье и хозяйка в этом доме! Мне ли поцелуйчики направо-налево раздавать, в себя приди! Это ведь Пуантосье меня сдал охранке, настучал на собственную жену, иуда! Каково, а?! Шуму теперь будет из-за этих проклятых брюликов..
    - Каких таких брюликов? – заинтересовался Дарманьян. 
Давеча Бордоз похвалялся новым брюликом на шляпе, смотрелось, конечно, круто.
    - Забудь, дело опасное, подстава чистой воды! 
    - Ха, бля, опасность – моё второе имя, сударыня!
Гонстанция поморщилась: 
    - Следи за метлой, чувак, в Парише только фраера матюкаются, в обществе не принято..
    - Блин, Гарданал мне то же самое говорил, - вспомнил газгонец, - ладно, так что за брюлики?
    -   Самое обидное, что не видала я никаких брюликов! Мибледи взяла их у королевы, якобы передать мне для ремонта – у меня хобби такое, понимаешь, камешки шлифую – а мне подсунула какое-то фуфло! Теперь упирается, и никак не докажешь, как груз передавала вся охрана видела, да кобели придворные, что вокруг неё так и вьются..  Придушила бы! – и Гонстанция пустила слезу так органично и искренно.
    - Значит, Мибледи! – скрипнул зубами Дарманьян, - попалась, сучка! Теперь я тебя достану! Я верну брюлики королевы, клянусь че.., чем там положено клясться в обществе, к тому же у меня к ней собственные счёты.
Но учти, со мной в доле ещё трое.
    - Замётано, за мной не заржавеет, - Гонстанция добавила убедительности в голос, - Я тебя поцелую. Потом. Если захочешь.
    Всё поплыло перед глазами Дарманьяна, и юноша едва не отключился, не в силах сдержать вихри страстей, бушующие внутри, обжигающие и сладкие..

  Часа через полтора Дарманьян, вооружённый и опасный, явился к Айрамысу, беспардонно разбудил мушкетёра, и выложил, как на духу, всё о Мибледи и брюликах, о чувихе, которую полюбил и готов порвать за неё пол-Хранции, и начать намерен именно с Мибледи:
     - Пошли в кабак, Адоза с Бордозом вытаскивать.
     - Ай да Дарманьян, ай да сукин сын, в какую историю вляпался! Да за Мибледи лично Гарданал стоит, прикажешь всех его людишек валить?
     - Если понадобится, то и всех.. и её тоже!
     - Да, вот её бы тоже.. – интонационно иначе молвил Айрамыс и задумался.

Айрамыс по натуре был жутким бабником, но при этом застенчивым тихоней, непроизвольно краснел, когда собутыльники обсуждали женщин или бахвалились собственными успехами. Айрамыс никогда себе подобного не позволял, хотя имел парочку любовниц из общества для карьерного роста. Для души мушкетёр искал утешения в ещё более тайных, оттого горячих и желанных объятиях особ духовного звания, проще говоря, монашках. На сим поприще ему не было равных, что бы там не мнили о себе всякого рода прелаты и настоятели. Однако и со шпагой Айрамыс управлялся весьма лихо, получая порой удовольствие сродни сексуальному, протыкая клинком всяческих мерзавцев, каковыми кишел Париш, особенно на окраинах.
    А тут в деле оказались замешаны женщины и брюлики, и, конечно, Айрамыс устоять не мог.
    - Брюлики, говоришь, - мушкетёр подпоясался шпагой и друзья отправились в знакомое заведение развлекательного толка.

    Ещё часа через полтора, уже вчетвером, проникли в особняк Мибледи, и мажордом, под страхом немедленного и жестокого членовредительства, вынес на блюдце с голубой каёмочкой брюлики, облигации и коробку тех самых швейцарских шоколадок.
    - Нам чужого не надо, дурень! - внушительно сказал Адоз, - Засунь свои шоколадки…
    - Господа, шухер, гвардейцы Гарданала! – прокричал, выглянув в  окно Дарманьян, - человек двести! 
   - Я задержу их, уходите через чёрный ход, - предложил Бордоз, взял в руки первое попавшееся бревно и вышел навстречу превосходящим силам противника. Один за всех, - изрёк Бордоз вслух, а про себя добавил, - развлекаться буду…
Дарманьян и компания покинули особняк Мибледи через служебные помещения, когда Бордоз уже вовсю размахивал бревном, увеча и калеча отважных гвардейцев Гарданала. При нём, как обычно, остался лишь его слуга Мушкедон – паренёк полутора саженей в плечах и лишь на голову уступающий в росте Бордозу. Мушкедон был вооружён чем-то вроде большой кочерги, и уверенно прикрывал со спины своего не слишком поворотливого господина.

    Дарманьяна всё чаще посещала мысль, что ему повезло застать эпоху великих людей, о которых пишут книги и рассказывают всякие истории.
Юная газгонская голова кружилась, оказавшись в обществе самой королевы, не меньше! Надо полагать, и король был уже в курсах…

Благоразумный Адоз предвидел, что так просто всё не закончится, и был прав. Едва свернув в переулок, компания напоролась на засаду – три роты гвардейцев полного состава, особо и не скрываясь, играли в карты и кости, пили квас, так как им запрещалось употреблять на службе, и оттого обычно злые, стали на глазах приобретать облик воинского подразделения с явно враждебными намерениями.
    - Я задержу их, - сказал Айрамыс, - вы, главное, брюлики довезите, не то пострадают невинные женщины, а я этого на дух не переношу, господа!
 Айрамыс развернул коня и стремительно понёсся на врага, выхватил два диковинных, изогнутых и без гард клинка, и закрутил на всём скаку такую карусель, что среди гвардейцев Гарданала немедленно поднялась паника, и пехота бросилась врассыпную, падая под копыта богатырского коня, и неся отчаянный урон от сверкающих клинков.
    - Все на одного, да?!! – вопрошал в пылу битвы Айрамыс, но ответа ни от кого не получал…

   Делать нечего, Дарманьян с Адозом отправились дальше и вскоре подъехали к ресторану «Арагви», лучшему в Парише, за которым в шаговой доступности находился сам, непосредственно королевский дворец Луфр.
     - Зайдём, промочим горло, - предложил Адоз, - почти приехали.
Переступив порог, друзья сразу поняли, что крупье вновь подкинул им краплёную карту – зал был полон красных в синюю крапинку мундиров. Они были везде – за столиками, выглядывали из кухни, на балконах и широких лестничных маршах, на сцене, даже на мостиках для хора громоздились храбрые джентльмены в уродливых мундирах.
    - Какое отвратное зрелище! Нет, мир не должен быть настолько уродлив, - убеждённо проговорил Адоз, наматывая на левую руку цепь кистеня, а правой обнажая широкую и длинную шпагу толедской стали. Уходите, Дарманьян, я задержу их. Сначала сверните налево, увидите забор, перемахнёте и окажетесь прямо в Луфре. Третье окошко справа – спальня королевы. Увидимся позже в «13 стульях», - сказал Адоз на прощание, выставил Дарманьяна за дверь, а сам быстро и умело забаррикадировался с помощью бочек с любимым анжуйским.
   - Давайте знакомиться, джентльмены, - услышал, удаляясь, Дарманьян насмешливый голос мушкетёра, - Я новый привратник. Выход из заведения у нас сегодня платный. Плата – собственная жизнь. Есть желающие?.. Все желающие?!! Тогда все у одного и от…
Дальнейшее заглушили звуки яростного боя в ограниченном пространстве…
    Дарманьян свернул налево, перемахнул через забор и, вычислив третье справа окно, прямиком направился к нему. Какие-то люди что-то спрашивали у него, что-то кричали, размахивали руками и шпагами, но Дарманьян прошёл сквозь них, как вилы сквозь сено, как тяжёлый бульдозер сквозь редколесье, добрался до окна, услужливо распахнутого навстречу, влез внутрь и оказался в объятиях Гонстанции. Горячие вихри вновь закружили нашего героя и, не помня себя, он принялся беззастенчиво тискать и целовать любимую.
     - Да тихо ты! – вынуждена была оттолкнуть его Гонстанция, - брюлики принёс?
     - Уи, мон шер, - простонал поднаторевший в политесе  Дарманьян, - я за ночь с тобой отдам всё на свете!.. и вручил даме своего сердца брюлики на сумму, в полтора десятка раз превышающую годовой бюджет родной Газгони. 
    - Красава! Ладно, как стемнеет, жди меня в «13 стульях», я к тебе сама приду, - и Гонстанция умчалась, оставив юного газгоньеро в облаке афродизиаков и смятённых чувствах.

----------


## oskar_65

В  «13 стульях» юный газгонец обнаружил Айрамыса и Бордоза за блюдом с жареным цыплёнком, которого Айрамыс, явно стебаясь, окрестил рыбой, ибо нынче постный день, и всё такое..
   - Как я рад вас видеть! – вскричал Дарманьян, - Вам удалось уйти!
   - Да разве из всех догонишь, - сокрушённо пробасил Бордоз, - А где Адоз?
   - В «Арагви» задерживается, в компании гвардейцев Гарданала.
   - Велика ли компания?
   - Человек 500. Он там по ходу бочки задействовал, за ними стоит, и никто его пройти не может. Хрен знает, сколько он уже накрошил..
   - Фи, юноша, - поморщился Айрамыс, - Скоро этим храбрым джентльменам надоест погибать и Адоз будет здесь.
   - Нет такого чела во всей Хранции, кто одолел бы Адоза один на один! – авторитетно заявил Бордоз, - Мамой клянусь!
   - Фи, Бордоз, вы ведь в обществе!... 

    Вошёл Адоз, сел за стол, выпил вина и изрёк:
   - Плохие новости, друзья! Мибледи стреляла в Гонстанцию, скрылась и объявлена в международный розыск. Жива, жива! – успокоил Адоз готового к истерике юношу, - так, ляжку поцарапало..  и брюлики целы. А Вы, Дарманьян, приняты де Трюфелем в мушкетёры на постоянку. Вот и костюмчик, примерьте..
    - Да где же Мибледи-то?!! К ответу её, суку!
    - Некрасиво, господа мушкетёры, самим руки пачкать, женщина всё же… - заметил Адоз. Дело в том, что я знаю Мибледи сто лет – в своё время она была лучшей девочкой мадам Розы, когда мы стояли под Верзалем. Я, помнится, ей наколочку оставил на память на левой ягодице – цветочек…
    - Цветочек? – выдохнули мушкетёры.
    - Ага, ромашку. А теперь она правая рука Гарданала и охраняют её круче, чем короля! Поначалу я склонен был нанять кого-нить со стороны, я случайно знаком с одним алжирцем, классно бритвой работает. У него и погоняло соответствующее – Бритый. Затем вспомнил, что Бритый по совместительству ещё и хозяин единственной рабочей гильотины в Парише. Если кому надо башку с плеч, король сразу к Бритому обращается… Посему лучшим выходом из сложившейся ситуации, думаю, будет публичная казнь. Бритый всё устроит в лучшем виде.
    - Однако задействовать регулярные войска против своих граждан это свинство, господа, и Гарданал несёт такую же ответственность! Мибледи так его окрутила, что он – Первый министр – потакает всем её желаниям! Но Гарданала король тронуть побоится, в законе гад! – в сердцах высказал Айрамыс.
    - В просвещённое время живём, бля…
Никто, включая Айрамыса, не поморщился, ибо Адоз был выше мнений общества, и даже мат в его устах звучал музыкой…
   - Ещё думаю, что желающих свести с нами счёты предостаточно, она ведь платила вперёд, - продолжал Адоз.
   - А сколько у нас карабинов?
   - Четыре!
   - И гранаты есть?
   - Как же без гранат? Гвардейцы Гарданала порой так быстро бегают, не догнать.. – проворчал Бордоз, - Друзья, все проблемы после цыплёнка, остывает же!..
 И компания воздала должное восхитительному бройлеру, запила лёгким анжуйским, к которому как-то ненавязчиво приучил всех Адоз. Затем мушкетёры перекурили и вышли на солнечный свет, навстречу колышущимся волнам из красных, в синюю крапинку мундиров. 
   - Человек восемьсот, - прикинул на глаз Айрамыс.
   - А мы управимся дотемна? - встревожился Дарманьян, надев ладно сидящий голубой мушкетёрский плащ, и подкручивая и так закрученные донельзя усы, - У меня стрелка!
    - Успокойтесь, юноша, не опаздывает тот, кто никуда не торопится! Работаем по старой схеме – один за всех и все за одного… Ну и сакраментальное – Мочи козлов! – подвёл итог прениям Адоз.
    И друзья обнажили оружие и приняли очередной неравный бой.

Между тем, совсем недалеко от места событий, на специально оборудованной Грефской площади собирался любопытный паришский люд, и Бритый с подмастерьями налаживал гильотину. Начинался показательный процесс над Мибледи…
  К моменту, когда друзья пинками разгоняли последних уцелевших храбрых джентльменов в уродливых мундирах, хорошо проплаченные, маститые адвокаты Мибледи чуть было не завели разбирательство в тупик, предъявив документы, свидетельствующие о том, что Мибледи – вовсе и не Мибледи, а Бледи Виндоуз, иностранная гражданка, и что судить её может только Гаахский трибунал, и всё такое…
   Свидетель у обвинения был лишь один – Гонстанция Пуантосье, у защиты же их было сотни полторы, и все в один голос утверждали, что Мибледи на самом деле белая и пушистая. Гарданал на процесс не явился, сославшись на разыгравшуюся подагру, мадам Роза давно уж не оскверняла воздух Хранции, потому Мибледи по-настоящему испугалась лишь когда сквозь расступившуюся толпу на площадь въехали четыре всадника в голубых плащах с вышитыми гламурными крестиками, и один из них грустно произнёс:
    - Она лжёт.  Её имя – Анюта  Бойль-Мариотт, и она была лучшей девочкой мадам Розы, когда мы стояли под Верзалем. На левой ягодице у неё наколка, сделанная мной собственноручно – цветочек!
   - Цветочек? – выдохнула толпа.
   - Ага, ромашка, - подтвердил Адоз и подал условленный знак Бритому.
Алжирец с подмастерьями скрутили Мибледи, как та ни отбивалась, пуская в ход зубы и полуторавершковые отточенные ногти; спустили с неё облегающие кожаные лосины, и предъявили доказательство в виде цветка ромашки, наколотого на левой половинке ягодицы прекрасной мошенницы. 
    - Цветочек!!! – вновь выдохнула толпа.

    - Цветочек! – выдохнул Гарданал, следивший за процессом в телескоп из окна своего, уже знакомого нам, кабинета, - Уж лучше бы шпионка, - разочарованно пробормотал Гарданал, отправляя в рот очередную бесценную швейцарскую шоколадку, - отделалась бы условным сроком! Но шлюха в обществе королевы….  Однозначно башка с плеч!
Гарданал вновь прильнул к телескопу, и в мельчайших деталях рассмотрел дальнейшие события. Бритый, как всегда, сработал чисто. Не помог Мибледи и бронепарик, подаренный ей, между прочим, самим Гарданалом и стоивший сумасшедших денег, так как был вещью фирменной, а не китайской подделкой. Уже отделённая от тела, голова Мибледи, казалось, ещё шепчет что-то посиневшими губами, что-то, предназначенное лишь ему, Гарданалу, и Первого министра внезапно замутило, впервые в жизни, то ли от увиденного, то ли от большого количества шоколада, в волнении съеденного натощак. С этого дня Гарданал стал другим человеком, перестал воровать и беспредельничать, и в итоге принёс много пользы Хранции.

К тому времени наши друзья были уже далеко, в знакомом кабачке за столом, предусмотрительно заказанным Гонстанцией.
    - Вот, господа мушкетёры, обещанная доля, - молвила Гонстанция, - пять самых крупных брюликов из той партии. Нам с Дарманьяном ещё и бонус – разрешение на мой развод с засранцем Пуантосье подписанное самой королевой! Так что, не обессудьте, но достанусь я только одному, и это будете не Вы, Айрамыс!
    - Один за всех, - ответили на это мушкетёры, как непреложную истину, имеющую лишь одну альтернативу в приличном обществе…
   - И все за одного… - интонационно иначе закончила Гонстанция, и подарила юному газгонцу полный нежности поцелуй, от которого у Дарманьяна земля и небо вновь поменялись местами.
Адоз повертел свой брюлик над лампочкой, полюбовался огранкой. Затем решительно пересел за соседний стол, где шла игра в очко, и через четверть часа благоразумно вернулся обратно – уже без брюлика и золотых часов..
    - Наплевать! – грустные мысли вновь начали одолевать мушкетёра, - Не в деньгах счастье, но истина в вине, особенно в лёгком анжуйском…
Айрамыс просто убрал брюлик в карман. Через много лет, когда Айрамыс станет попом и будет жить в собственном монастыре, направляя на верный путь своих послушниц, многие почтут за честь облобызать перстень с королевским брюликом на руке бывшего мушкетёра.
Бордоз своим  украсил шляпу. Теперь у Бордоза на шляпе сияло сразу два камня, и это смотрелось не просто круто – запредельно.
Мушкедону от щедрот досталась шитая золотом перевязь из кожи носорога.

То был судьбоносный день не только в истории Хранции, но и в жизни  нашего юного мушкетёра. Звания и награды так и посыпались на бедную газгонскую голову. И хотя Дарманьян также отчаянно кутил с друзьями, статус женатого человека обязывал содержать семью, как это принято в обществе. Гонстанция в положенный срок родила девочку, а Дарманьян, вернувшись с очередной войны, обнаружил под подушкой маршальский жезл.
Бывает, господа, что мечты сбываются.

Друзья недолго оставались в строю вместе с Дарманьяном, вскоре под различными предлогами демобилизовались и разъехались из Париша в разные стороны. Хранция и не только ещё услышат их имена и кликухи, и восхитятся могучими деяниями, однако это уже совсем другая тема.
Осталось сказать, что дожили они до преклонных лет, родили детей  и остались в преданиях, ибо эпоха великих героев подходила к концу.




Вместо эпиблога.

Как оно обычно и бывает, правдивая история обрастает с течением времени домыслами, излишним пафосом и драматизмом, а то и просто берётся за основу, и конечный результат зачастую оказывается весьма далёк от оригинала. Только ты, проницательный читатель, являешься высшим судией в вопросах правдивости всех псевдодокументальных историй, поведанных нам, в том числе и великими сказителями Абу Али Джума и Али ибн Джума – полагавшимися не на документы, коими в те времена пренебрегали в обществе, но на изустные предания и рассказы очевидцев. И если кто-нибудь скажет тебе, что все эти люди были лишены воображения, назови его лжецом и прогони из дома.

----------


## PAN

> - В просвещённое время живём...


 :Ok: .......... :Yahoo: 

И, что немаловажно - хэппи энд... :Grin:

----------


## oskar_65

> И, что немаловажно - хэппи энд...


Ну дык..  извини, если что..  :Grin:

----------


## Zaalbabuzeb

:Smile3:

----------

